# SMS-heute.com



## teichtaucher (16 März 2006)

Vor ca. 2 Wochen teilte mir meine Tochter "angsterfüllt" mit, dass Sie anscheinend im Internet Zitat : Mist gebaut hat.. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn : SMS-HEUTE.COM 

Nach eingehender Ermahnung und einer Standpauke (gehört sich auch) beschäftigte ich mit näher mit dem Thema. Schon nach kurzer Zeit wurde ich im Internet fündig...bei Google, einfach den Suchbegriff "SMS-HEUTE.COM" eingeben und die Seiten sprudelten nur so hervor.. 

Ich würde gerne hier meine Erfahrungen niederlegen, die ich in den letzten beiden Wochen gemacht habe, um vielleicht mit dazu beizutragen, dass diese miese [edit] (sorry) endlich ein Ende hat. 

Ich brauche wohl nicht weiter zu erwähnen, dass meine Tochter auch minderjährig ist... 


Nachdem ich mich kundig gemacht hatte, schrieb ich an die "Brüder" einen Brief mit Einwurfeinschreiben, und folgendem Inhalt : 




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Folgendes Schreiben geht Ihnen heute per Einwurfeinschreiben zu :
> 
> ...




Leider hatte meine Tochter zwischenzeitlich auch ein e-mail an die Brüder geschrieben, die wie folgt antworteten : 



> > Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,
> >
> > nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich dabei nicht um das richtige Geburtsdatum.
> > ***Ihr Sohn/ Ihre Tochter*** hat vielmehr am ***??.??.????** Geburtstag.
> ...



Angst essen Seele auf  

Nachdem die Brüder sich einige Tage nicht gemeldet hatten, und ich überhaupt nicht verstanden habe, dass sie sich nochmals an meine Tochter gewandt haben, schrieb ich folgendes: 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> folgendes Schreiben geht Ihnen heute per Einwurfeinschreiben zu...
> 
> ...




Endlich tat sich etwas...zumindest auf den 1. Blick.. 




> Sehr geehrte(r) Kund(e)in,
> 
> nach Ihren Angaben handelt es sich dabei nicht um das richtige Geburtsdatum.
> ***Ihr Sohn/ Ihre Tochter*** hat vielmehr am ***??.??.????** Geburtstag.
> ...




Sieht mir alles nach 08/15 Antworten aus...immer die gleiche Masche..Angst machen... 

Da ich diese Art und Weise für völlig indiskutabel halte und sie noch nicht einmal den üblichen Gepflogenheiten unter Kaufleuten entspricht, schrieb ich heute folgendes : 



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf mein zweites Schreiben i.o.g. Sache gestrigen Datums, worauf Sie leider in Ihrem heutigen
> ...



Weiter bin ich nocht nicht, wollte einfach nur mal in einem Thread darstellen, wie die ganze Masche abläuft.... 
Nach einem kurzen Gespräch mit der Verbraucherzentrale bin ich ziemlich ruhig, was den Ausgang dieser Sache betrifft...aber dokumentieren wollte ich es auf jeden Fall...und einen Anwalt habe ich auch im Hintergrund, der sich auskennt....gerade was das Internet betrifft. 

lg 
Teichtaucher


----------



## SEP (16 März 2006)

*[Zum Thema IrgendeineInteressanteSeite-heute.com gibt es einen eigenen Thread (einfach auf diese blaue Schrift klicken). Posting daher vom falschen Thread abgetrennt und hierher vorschoben - weiter geht's unter dem o.a. Link.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------

